# ucuz gelirse alıp denenebilir



## The Lord of Gluttony

Merhaba,

Aşağıdaki cümlelerden hangisi doğru?

1- Oyun ucuz gelirse alınabilir.
2- Oyun ucuz gelinirse alınabilir.

İlk cümle kulağa daha düzgün geliyor ama ikincisi sanki gramer olarak daha doğru çünkü "gelmek" pasif yapıda.

Siz ne düşünüyorsunuz?


----------



## murattug

"Gelinirse" yi bu şekilde kullanmak uygun değil bence.

Mesela: 
Eğer yarın İstanbuldan Ankaraya gelinirse sürpriz olur.


bu uygun bir kullanımdır.

Gramer kurallarını pek hatırlayamayabilirim tabii de örneğinizdeki "gel-" fiil olarak değil de başka bir şey (yardımcı fiil?) olarak kullanılmış oluyor.


----------



## shafaq

Doğru kullanım "... ucuza gelirse ..." şeklindedir.


----------



## murattug

Ucuza gelmek düşük fiyata mal etmek. 
Ucuz gelmek bir bir şeyin fiyatını düşük bulmak.



shafaq said:


> Doğru kullanım "... ucuza gelirse ..." şeklindedir.


----------



## shafaq

"Ucuza gelmek";  düşük fiyata mal*etmek* değil; düşük fiyata mal*olmak* demektir. Eylemin öznesi "insan" değil "mal"dır.
"Bir malın(değil) fiyatının ucuz gelmesi"; dediğiniz gibi "bir malın *fiyatının* kişiye ucuz (olduğu duygusu vermesi) gelmesidir. 

Günlük kullanımda; malın kendisinden bahsederken; hemen her zaman *mal* "ucuza" gelir. 
Oyun(=mal) ucuza geli(yo)rse alınabilir.
Bunun gibi; malın kendisinden değil fiyatından bahsederken ise *fiyatı* "ucuz"gelir.
Oyunun *fiyatı* ucuz gelirse alınabilir.
Kişide "*ucuz*" olduğu duygusu oluşturan "mal"ın kendisi değil malın *fiyat*ıdır.

 Buna rağmen, günlük kullanımda hatalı olarak; "bir malın ucuz olduğu"nun söylendiğini duyabilirsiniz.


----------



## murattug

cepten yazarken biraz kısa kesme ihtiyacı ile ve ayrıntılı düşünmeden yazmışım, haklısınız malolmak daha anlamlı geliyor.

Yine de "ucuz gelmek" ile "ucuza gelmek" arasındaki farktan çok "gelirse" ile "gelinirse" arasındaki farka odaklanalım derim. "Ucuz gelinirse" ifadesi kafamda oturmuyor ve fakat dil bilgisi açısndan bilgim yetmediği için bir şey diyemiyorum.

Yani "gelinirse" yanlış da neden yanlış?

Saygılarımla.


----------



## shafaq

Uygun yerde kullanıldığında "ucuz/a gelinmek" tabiri son derece doğrudur. Fakat ""bir malın ucuza gelinmesi" gibi bir tabir yanlıştır. Bu yüzden; ilk mesajımda; soran kişinin önerdiği iki cümleyi de yanlış kabul ederek sadece doğru olduğunu düşündüğüm cümleyi yazmıştım. 

 "ucuz/a gelinmek" tabirinin doğru kullanıldığı bir durum şöyle bir şey olacaktır:

A ile B telefonda konuşuyorlar:

A- Yanınıza gelmek için iki yol var... Biri hava yolu, diğeri karayolu... Hangisiyle geleyim?
B- Hangisiyle (daha) *ucuz/ucuza geliniyorsa* onunla gel.


----------

